# Ravelin Tandem?



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone know anything about these? I found one at a bike swap yesterday that I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on. I've looked online for information on these with very little luck. The best I've come up with is that it's a South African company which only confirms what the seller told me. The bike is a '99 and minus the decals, looks identical to a Cannondale frame of the same vintage. 

Any info would be appreciated......


----------

